# Sprinkler in walk-in cooler



## Inspector 102

Is there a provisions that walk in coolers do not need to be spinklered if they are outside the main structure with only the door opening allowing access? Is it based on total square footage or placement. Can't find specifics in NFPA 13 for installation and contractor states they are exempt, but have not been able to get the code section. Not because they won't provide it, just have not caught up to contractor to request. Owner says that is what they told him. Any comments on where the provisions can be found in NFPA 13. Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad

Walk in coolers require sprinklers.  If you can walk into it, sprinkler it.  They should use dry sidewall or dry pendant sprinklers.


----------



## mark handler

Formal Interpretation 78-6, require sprinklers because they are part of the premises.

NFPA 13 requires that sprinklers be installed throughout the premises in accordance with Section 4-1.1.

There are no exceptions provided which allow for sprinkler omission in these areas.


----------



## cda

My call is if there is a opening between the main building and cooler sprinkle it

If you have to walk outside and enter NO Sprinkler, even if the exterior walls back up to each other


----------



## Insurance Engineer

Agree with what everyone has said. A few things on the install. 1. An intermediate (212F) temperature head is required by NFPA 13, 2007 ed. 2. Make sure if the cut a 3" hole for a 1" hole they fill in around the pipe to prevent condensation dripping down the pipe and head. 3. Mark the length of the dry pendent needed behind the cover plate of the sprinkler so in 10 years they will know what length to order when it has to be replaced. 4.Put the date of the install on the walk in, so you do not have to figure out when it has to be replaced. 1 is required by NFPA 2-4 will make your life easier.


----------



## FM William Burns

Agree with the consensus and in case you wanted additional thoughts on the topic:

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?1938-Fire-Sprinkler-for-Exterior-Walk-In-Freezer


----------

